# Asparagus falling over in wind



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

My asparagus is all laying flat on the ground. I live in a windy exposed site.
The obvious correction would be staking, however there are 120 plants, so I'm hoping someone has a better idea? That's a lot of stakes and time!
They are planted north to south- same as the winds here(oops)- so a trellis like what we'd have for raspberries would end up requiring each plant then the later growing fronds to be tied as to not just slide down trellis.
Hoping for a good/simple idea- seems every project around here requires 'solutions' out of the norm... weird geography I guess.
Thanks!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I took t-posts, pounded in and then wound twine in and out of the asp. then tied to the post on the end. Used 3 posts for 40' of plants.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Some of mine flattened in tstorm, recovered. I advise mass staking as 7 advises


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have been contemplating growing asparagus too; so am watching this thread for idea.


----------



## TracyB (May 24, 2010)

We've had volunteer asparagus at my grandma's old house for years. It never stood up straight after it got about 2 ft tall. It just grew up, fell over, and bloomed as it sat on the ground. It never hurt the plant and they always had big, yummy stalks. 

I think it might just be an aesthetic thing for the plant, but it's not necessary to pull them up after they get tired and lay down for a break.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

As others have suggested, asparagus is not harmed by falling over, but if you want to keep them upright, you might consider using florida weave. It's explained here: http://www.foogod.com/~torquill/barefoot/weave.html Usually used for tomatoes, but I use it on tall field peas or other tall plants that don't use tendrils for climbing. With asparagus, you could put a post between every 6 or 8 plants as they are not as heavy as tomatoes.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Belfrybat said:


> As others have suggested, asparagus is not harmed by falling over, but if you want to keep them upright, you might consider using florida weave. It's explained here: http://www.foogod.com/~torquill/barefoot/weave.html Usually used for tomatoes, but I use it on tall field peas or other tall plants that don't use tendrils for climbing. With asparagus, you could put a post between every 6 or 8 plants as they are not as heavy as tomatoes.


That's funny, This is what I do, sure never knew there was a name for it.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a really easy way of doing it. I have raised beds with a VERY light and loose soil-less mixture. Its great for growing but the only drawback is taller plants can get blown over in the wind so i had to come up with a way to keep stuff from getting blown over. I am in Kansas after all. My system uses PVC pipes in the cement blocks to support cattle panels laid down flat for the stalks to grow up through to support them. However in a traditional garden you can easily drive in some t posts every 4 feet or so and wire the cattle panel to that a couple feet off the ground and accomplish the same thing. The plants simply grow up through the 6"x6" holes in the cattle panel and support themselves without you having to do anything else to them. This is also advantageous in the respect that you are not actually tying anything to the plant which can cause damage to the plant as it grows. My panels are about 22 inches above the soil surface. I don't have any pics of asparagus as i dont have any and my okra is still to short at the moment but here are a couple picks of my corn. You can see more of my garden and ideas on garden plant supports in this thread http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=354628

Here are a couple pics of the corn growing up through the cattle panels.


----------

